# tarjeta madre MSI pt8 neo v  no detecta disco duro sata



## panama1974 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola  , tengo una msi con un disco duro ide , el puerto sata es 1.5 gbts  , en el disco ide esta el sistema operativo y hay que instalarse unos driver sata raid para que pueda detectar el disco sata  con sus jumper en 1.5 gbts , sin esos driver sata raid no lo detecta  , el problema es que si le quiero instalar solamente el disco sata e instalarle el sistema operativo , cuando windows empiesa a cargar los archivos para instalarlo , despues sale el mensaje que no hay disco duro , el disco duro arranca y todo eso porke se escucha girando , el revisado  la bios y nada funciona , le e instalado 3 discos sata y ninguno lo reconoce , como dije solo lo reconoce con un disco ide  primario y el sata secundario ,  hay que instalarle el sata raid pero como lo voy a instalarselo  antes de instalarle el  windows xp ? salu2.


----------



## Ramon-DC (Sep 7, 2010)

Ni te lo va a detectar por lo que veo es el Chipset VIA8237R, es una version "mala" en cuanto a SATA, la motherboard trae los conectores para SATA, pero aun asi no te los va a detectar, la version de ese chipset que si soporta el SATA es la VIA8237R+ (si la unica diferencia es el "+" al final) en esta ultima diseñaron de manera "correcta" el soporte para SATA I.

Si aun asi quieres intentar, dentro de la BIOS modifica en el apartado de Integrated Peripherals (creo) dentro de VIA On Chip IDE, la opción que se llama SATA Mode. cambia de AHCI o RAI (o parecidos) a IDE. Si aun asi no te lo detecta mejor comprate otra mother que si soporte SATA, o intenta comprando un disco IDE.

Saludos 

fuente: Yo, pues tengo un Mother Biostar con el mismo chipset (P4M80-M4)


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 8, 2010)

El disco instalador del XP si tiene controladores sata, que Service Pack es? puede ser ese el problema también, consigue uno y prueba.... 

Saludos


----------



## panama1974 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ramon-DC dijo:


> Ni te lo va a detectar por lo que veo es el Chipset VIA8237R, es una version "mala" en cuanto a SATA, la motherboard trae los conectores para SATA, pero aun asi no te los va a detectar, la version de ese chipset que si soporta el SATA es la VIA8237R+ (si la unica diferencia es el "+" al final) en esta ultima diseñaron de manera "correcta" el soporte para SATA I.
> 
> Si aun asi quieres intentar, dentro de la BIOS modifica en el apartado de Integrated Peripherals (creo) dentro de VIA On Chip IDE, la opción que se llama SATA Mode. cambia de AHCI o RAI (o parecidos) a IDE. Si aun asi no te lo detecta mejor comprate otra mother que si soporte SATA, o intenta comprando un disco IDE.
> 
> ...




Hola , el bios es Amibios 3.31 A   no tienes esa opcion , solo hay pata ide , sata controler y la opcion enables , disables , las tengo en enabled y no da resultado , asi que esta mobo solo detecta un disco sata en secundario ? hay que por fuersa tener un ide en el sistema operativo ?  , @psyco83 el service pack es el 2 y ese windows trae los controladores sata , el windows no es el problema , es la tarjeta madre , salu2.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 8, 2010)

Con WinXP SP3 encontre ese mismo problema en una Acer Aspire. Otra solucion es que instale Ubuntu o Win7. Tambien intente actualizar la bios.



panama1974 dijo:


> . . . hay que instalarle el sata raid pero como lo voy a instalarselo  antes de instalarle el  windows xp ? salu2.



Fijate en los mensajes que aparecen en la parte inferior cuando inicia el instalador de windows, tienes que tener el disquete del controlador sata.


----------



## panama1974 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Con WinXP SP3 encontre ese mismo problema en una Acer Aspire. Otra solucion es que instale Ubuntu o Win7. Tambien intente actualizar la bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Fijate en los mensajes que aparecen en la parte inferior cuando inicia el instalador de windows, tienes que tener el disquete del controlador sata.


Si eso vi que dice apretar f1 si desea intalar un raid de otro fabricante , la unica forma es por medio de la diquetera? salu2.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 8, 2010)

Si, tienes que tener un floppy o floppy-usb y el disquete OEM del controlador sata. Vuelvo a recalcar: en los sistemas operativos superiores a WinXP y Ubuntu, no he visto ese problema.


----------



## Ramon-DC (Sep 9, 2010)

En el tema de las velocidad no tendrias muchas mejoras, puesto que el ATA 133 trabaja a 133Mbps y el S-ATA (limitado de II a I)  trabajaria a 150Mbps.

Saludos


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 9, 2010)

Si tienes el cd que vino con la motherboard lo mas probable es que ahi vengan los driver para arrancar un disco sata como es tu caso, creo que viene una utilidad para crear el dichoso disquete, jamás lo he hecho porque nunca se me ha presentado el caso pero si no lo puedes hacer toma en cuenta lo que comenta Ramon-DC ya que tiene toda la razón.

Saludos.


----------

